# Cableado estructurado



## jbv (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola.
Según el paradigma de las redes de cableado estructurado, se supone que tanto para telefonia como para ethernet se puede usar el mismo tipo de cable (por ejemplo UTP Cat 5).
¿Sabe alguien decirme si en la instalación, se debe pasar un cable para el teléfono con roseta RJ11 y otro para la roseta RJ45 del PC o se pueden conectar los dos dispositivos simultáneamente con un solo cable conectado a las dos rosetas?

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2007)

Amigo, el cable UTP Cat X, se compone de 4 PARES trenzados, o sea 8 cables. Comúnmente, se utilizan sólo para una conexión ETHERNET, la cual ocupa sólo 2 de los 4 pares, quedando los otros 2 "Libres".
Los dos pares libres se pueden utilizar para el circuito de voz, en todo caso, para 2 líneas y, por supesto, que conectados a RJ11 y separados del RJ45.
Si se utilizasen 2 conexiones ETHERNET, quedarían ocupados todos los pares del cable UTP y se debería cablear por separado el circuito de voz, pero igualmente, se puede usar el cable UTP, lo cual permitiría conectar 4 líneas de voz.

saludos: mcrven


----------



## jbv (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias. No sabía lo de aprovechar los pares sobrantes para telefonia.

Yo decía lo de conectar el teléfono también en RJ45 porque en muchas instalaciones se colocan conectores compatibles con machos RJ11 (por ejemplo Cimabox ).


----------

